# Any opinions on a site ---> Superbolic Store



## Konoa WHeeler (Feb 22, 2019)

Browsing the sites, I came across " Superbolic Store "...

Site claims they are, ummm.... <associated>, with British Dragon suppliers.

Any opinions of whether or not they are legit would be helpful.

Thanks in advance,

Konoa


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 22, 2019)

As a general rule of thumb; if it's a website, it's probably a scam.


----------



## Spongy (Feb 22, 2019)

Moved to the uncensored section.  Please only post source checks in the uncensored forum.  Also, British Dragon was busted and closed up years ago so anyone stating they are associated is hawking counterfeit product.  Doesn't mean it's not real, but it sure as hell isn't BD.


----------



## Khang (Mar 18, 2019)

My name is Khang and I am the owner of superbolic
I rarely bother with forums but occasionally I do online searches related to the products I have and the word "superbolic". That is why I am here replying to you. 
FYI
1. British Dragon was busted many years ago in Pattaya, owners arrested by interpol etc etc. It happened in Thailand, was in the press, I know the story. The brand resurfaced in another country and is still around online. Also you can find similar copycats like British Pharma, Dragon Pharma, British Lion, etc. All come from the original major Thai steroid manufacturer, British Dispensary. Which leads to point 2 below.
2. You mention I sell British Dragon and it is simply not true. You need to read with more attention. I sell BRITISH DISPENSARY, which has beed famous worldwide since the 70s. You can call both brands BD, but they have nothing to do with each other.
I invite you to read my website again and contact me directly if you are interested in buying something.
Cheers,
Khang


----------



## Khang (Mar 18, 2019)

So every website selling steroids is a scam. Great rule of thumb. Great wisdom. Considering 90% of steroids users buy them online, I wonder if they all get scammed.
I am not a scammer and I challenge you in proving the contrary.
Good luck, 
Khang


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 18, 2019)

How much money am I allowed to spend at once?  Is there a limit or can I just drain my bank accounts?


----------



## CJ (Mar 18, 2019)

The 2nd bottle is free! Just pay for extra shipping and handling.


----------



## MarkBB (Mar 18, 2019)

Hello Khang, i see on your website there are prducts from Bayer, like Stanozolol. How can i trust that this product is original? How payments are done on your website and how much shipping costs?


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 18, 2019)

MarkBB said:


> Hello Khang, i see on your website there are prducts from Bayer, like Stanozolol. How can i trust that this product is original? How payments are done on your website and how much shipping costs?



You know cuz he said it, now send your money half way around the world and wait at your mailbox for 5-10 business days


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 18, 2019)

So a newbie post up about a dot com site and mysteriously the owner of said site pops up as well to answer questions and clarify things.
And both newbs just so happen to have a username that starts with the letter K. 

Your 15.....5mins of shills is over rookie // **** off


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 18, 2019)

This whole thread is a complete joke.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 18, 2019)

Would anyone be interested in purchasing my Atlantic Oceanfront Property located in the Midwest? PM Lu Kang for details.


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 18, 2019)

BigSwolePump said:


> Would anyone be interested in purchasing my Atlantic Oceanfront Property located in the Midwest? PM Lu Kang for details.




How's the surf fishing?  Im very interested.


----------



## Khang (Mar 19, 2019)

Hi Sherlock, you seem paranoid. My username here and real name is Khang, what a discovery.
FYI I don't give a shit about ANY steroids forums and I'm not here to market my shop. But if I see somebody mentioning superbolic, it is my job to intervene to clarify things or defend myself if necessary.


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 19, 2019)

Khang said:


> Hi Sherlock, you seem paranoid. My username here and real name is Khang, what a discovery.
> FYI I don't give a shit about ANY steroids forums and I'm not here to market my shop. But if I see somebody mentioning superbolic, it is my job to intervene to clarify things or defend myself if necessary.


You should go right ahead and **** off


----------



## Khang (Mar 19, 2019)

READ THE Faw


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 19, 2019)

Khang said:


> READ THE Faw


Engrish motha ****a


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 19, 2019)

Khang said:


> Hi Sherlock, you seem paranoid. My username here and real name is Khang, what a discovery.
> FYI I don't give a shit about ANY steroids forums and I'm not here to market my shop. But if I see somebody mentioning superbolic, it is my job to intervene to clarify things or defend myself if necessary.



You don't care about steroid forums but yet here you are....still active, still checking back in, and still fuking off...


----------

